# Crab apple wood



## warthog (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a friend who is heavily trimming an old Crab apple tree. Has anyone ever used this wood for smoking. Is it almost the same as apple wood?


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 22, 2010)

I personally have not used it but have seen where people have and say its great. If he's going to trim the tree grab a bunch and split it and let it season so you can try it for yourself


----------



## smokin' dick (Apr 22, 2010)

I have used Pear, Apple, and Crab Apple wood. They are all very similar. I doubt you could tell any difference between any of the Apple varieties.


----------



## warthog (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys.  Guess I will grab some and let em rest till next spring.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 22, 2010)

Good choice, I have a ton and use it regularly. I also use Lilac, it is also very similar to apple and pear.


----------



## smokin' dick (Apr 22, 2010)

Did not know that about Lilac. Will have to sneak out and cut down some neighbors bushes! As to the apple, some folks use Apple freshly cut and report nice results. Haven't done that myself, but will give it a try since the saw will be out for the Lilac!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 22, 2010)

About 10 years ago I smoked a boneless turkey wrapped in cheescloth with green apple wood, it was really good. I used my gas grill and did the indirect heat method. Ahhh back in the day when I was a novice....oh wait I still am! I have since shied away from using green wood because of the creosote issue, but I have heard it can work. Lilac usually has some big dead stuff I would target that if I where you. Pretty neat when you split it the interior has some purple grain running through it.


----------



## danielh (Apr 22, 2010)

Man, i have a huge lilac that i hate.  it never even crossed my mind about using it for smoking.  May have to trim it and try some next spring!


----------



## smokin' dick (Apr 22, 2010)

The thing with Lilac is the trunks are not supposed to be really big. If they get to be three inches across, trim them out. New shoots will spring up and grow and flower. Doing it this way will prevent those tall trees of lilac with leaves and flowers way up high. Nice side benefits too!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 23, 2010)

Exactly!


----------



## cheech (Apr 25, 2010)

I just smoked 230 lbs of pork, a turkey, moink balls and a few fatties with crab apple yesterday and it turned out awesome. I use apple just about every time and I could not tell the difference between the crab apple and regular apple. Go for it.


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 25, 2010)

I had never thought of using lilac before reading this post. Perfect timing, too. I have a 60' long lilac windbreak in the back yard that I will be pruning as soon as the flowers are done. There's going to be a fair amount of good size pieces. Between that and the maple I'm getting from a co-worker, I should have plenty of wood for a little while.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 25, 2010)

Yea I didn't know about the Lilac tree for smoking. My parents have two huge ones and our family farm has a ton as well. I might have to give that a try. I have used crab apple many times and it works just fine.


----------

